# GLOBE 7 ........illegal or legal........In INDIA??



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

I recently d/w GLOBE 7
and to my amusement  it can make call to any fone    

but one of my frnd says its illigal in india


is it true???

Can some1 throw a light on it!!!

Sud i be using it or not??


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 2, 2006)

Why dont u have a look at 

*www.globe7.com/

I have not gone through the whole website,but on the home page itself it states that download it and get 100mins free...
so most probably ur using free minutes as of now!


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

Itz legal dude, anyway, i dont care if itz illegal


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Itz legal dude, anyway, i dont care if itz illegal



Thats true , but i fear cops.

And thanks indyan for the link. You clarified my doubt. 

So I think I can use software and make free calls,isn't it??
Theres no harm


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

It says that Anyone can recharge there balance just by refering to there friends about it.

*www.globe7.com/referafriend.php

In that case I have many friends.
And I can make many friends within minutes    

In that case I will be using this for many hours..........
So my question is * Won't the cops/telephone department try to catch me in this case??? Since I'll be using it extensivly.*


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Apr 2, 2006)

*hey Man Quality Is not Chindi..

Superb...minimum u need 32 KBPS connection..


N this is Legal Software....Dont Worry...    

For More Detialzz...chk out the Home page..


Chindi Chor...*


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Well, its legal. So cops cant do anything.
> Btw, howz the voice quality etc?




Quite good, considering that its free and rechargable.

Atleast better than normal MTNL


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN IT IS ILLEGAL AND U CAN BE PROCECUTED FOR USING IT. I am damm sure


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> MAN IT IS ILLEGAL AND U CAN BE PROCECUTED FOR USING IT. I am damm sure



how do you know that???????


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 2, 2006)

I had read it about this on a govt. site which I don't remember  now but I will post it within few days.


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm thsts cool Now i can call 100 mins of call for free. Hurray!!


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> MAN IT IS ILLEGAL AND U CAN BE PROCECUTED FOR USING IT. I am damm sure



wow the cops will me prosecute for using globe 7  and not 4 using pirated software.... cool


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> nishant_nms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cops won't hv a proof tht u have pirated s/w

but if u used GLOBE 7, they can show the records.
but i dont think its illega.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 2, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> Vyasram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man if it was not illegal then Reliance, Bharti and other companies are fool not for implementing them in market.

And Reliance was fined and asked to stop Reliance India Call. This service was provided by Reliance to customers outside India to make call to India only because they were hiding the Origin of caller to save money(Access Deficit Charge).


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 3, 2006)

And nowadays regualrly PCO using this method to place calls are raided and even their owners are jailed


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2006)

lol....i was abt to use this service!!!
anyways its more easy to get caught doing this(if they want to) rather than downloading pirated stuff thru torrents etc...

iam going to stay away frm it even if its 50-50 chance of getting caught!!


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Apr 3, 2006)

*Givin.. net .. Connection to Home Is Illegal....*


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> *Give net .. Connection to Home Is Illegal....*



What the hell do you mean by this ?????


----------



## True Geek (Apr 3, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Rediff says it's legal.It was previously illgeal.But i think recently they changed the laws.
> Also the free calls can not be made inside India



it can be
try it (with *91* added)

i've done it, it works


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 6, 2006)

Take my suggestion DO NOT USE ANY SERVICE LIKE THIS HEAVELY IT WILL COST U HEAVY


----------



## True Geek (Apr 6, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Take my suggestion DO NOT USE ANY SERVICE LIKE THIS HEAVELY IT WILL COST U HEAVY



I too have a doubt.
I started the thread just to confirm that is it legal or illigal??

Till now I am confused!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:  :roll:


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 6, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> nishant_nms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am providing the link of sift BB terms & condition read pt. no. 23 & 34

*www.sifybroadband.com/Terms and Conditions_bbsify .doc


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2006)

It is no longer illegal, it used to be before 2001... BSNL's lobbying didn't work... now it is legal... The whole problem was because bsnl/vsnls bottom line would get very badly affected if ppl switched to VoIP for international calls... but the government finally saw sense... it's been legal for quite some time now


----------



## True Geek (Apr 6, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> I am providing the link of sift BB terms & condition read pt. no. 23 & 34
> 
> *www.sifybroadband.com/Terms and Conditions_bbsify .doc



To which date this T&C belong???
has it been expired or still valid???????//


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 6, 2006)

It is still valid


----------



## True Geek (Apr 6, 2006)

btw, if its illigal will cop catch me if i use it.??????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 6, 2006)

Obv. yes, but only if they detect you and dont go drinking tea instead...


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 6, 2006)

use it sparingly....like once in a while and i guess nothing will happen...use it for 20/12 hours per day and u'll surely be getting into limelight..!!


----------



## saiaspire (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Software, thnks to whoever posted this~!


----------



## indian_blues (Jun 30, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Take my suggestion DO NOT USE ANY SERVICE LIKE THIS HEAVELY IT WILL COST U HEAVY



so it means the internet charge will be skyrockted?.....i've have a bad feeling that the calls may add extra charge in net bill


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 30, 2006)

ha ha ha..
imagin indian police arresting you for using VOIP on PC. they dont know the diff between a TV and a Monitor.
ROFLOL


----------



## JGuru (Jun 30, 2006)

I think PC to Phone calling is illegal here in India. I read that Rediff article some time
 back. If it's allowed BSNL would lose millions!! That's why they don't allow it.


----------



## jmit (Jun 30, 2006)

abe kyun tension lete ho... use karo aur ash marooooooo......


----------



## khansdream (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice thread for me to come back...!!!!!!!

Well, I am using Globe 7 for last 30 days. And saved thousands of bucks, its fine service, a lil lag while calling on cell but rest are fine.

Regarding legal or illegal, well, its is Legal until you don't misuse it. I guess some guys want to make sure b4 misusing it, so beware it can also be traced, just in case of serious crime.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey..it says 100 mins....but actually it gives $1 account and the money will be used according to call rates...see on the sites...in india it costs more than calling in USA....I am using globe since *8-10 months*


----------



## plsoft (Jul 2, 2006)

Yup Ishan u r rite it's $1 a/c. I just installed after reading this thread. I have a 128 kbps airtel connection, called my bros cell phone n i noticed dat the voice reaches late in the receiving end. Moreover, my father cautioned me the ISP's might charge for the service (just being cautious). Is there any way they can do dat?


----------



## Ishan (Jul 2, 2006)

@plsoft
No, the ISP's are charging nothing for that..and not even the recievers are charged anything for the calls..I have tested everything...and am using it since long...ALso happy with it..

And abt delay...KUCH PANE KE LIYE KUCH KHONA PADTA HAI...
Ya..and solve this prob I tell the recievers in the beginning only to wait for my voice..and then reply...

Those who know this already..and and are quite..cool and understanding can nicely talk to me...else make a mess..But after all it is free na...who bothors abt time..Keep calm and complete ur wrk on phone...

But 1 ADVICE...
If u have some imp work like calling some higher authorities of any institutes or colleges or ur boss....then it would be better to call them thru ur phone...as it may annoy them.Enjoy!


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 2, 2006)

What's the matter with indian government. Anything which is not Indian is illegal here in India. Same like Gandhiji's theory. Quit bristish cloths. wow !!

US guys are using these types of VOIP everyday for free, each day/week/month and year even. India is said to be a developing country. But i really doubt if india is developing at all. Lots of indian guys are going out, cause indian is worst when it comes to tech stuffs/jobs/softwares/hardwards and so.. on, the list is too long for me to type. Well u guys know what im trying to say. And about the indian government, I don't know what they are trying to control - The indian population or they are scared that the indian ppl are getting more and more wiser everyday, not like those village ppl many years ago.

Well.. after my exams this month, maybe i will try to make my own VOIP/messenger program. Anyone willing to help ? Can't be that hard right ?


----------



## indian_blues (Jul 3, 2006)

what are the illegal things can be done with globe7?

is there is anyway i can get unlimited 1$ account?


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 3, 2006)

indian_blues: Why do you want to know that info ? Sounds extremely suspicious to me. Provide the reasoning for such a question please.


----------



## indian_blues (Jul 7, 2006)

oops sorry i should framed that ques in different way. dude i need lots of 1$ account to talk to a special friend who is in abroad...thats y i asked that. damn who cares to do illegal things with globe7. if u can help regarding this do pm me. cheers mate.


----------



## Prashad (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been using globe for a long time i never ever thought about legality.
It is working well .it means its legal!!!!!!


----------



## Ishan (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it has stopped providing us with free 1 dollar


----------

